# wieder einmal Chrom aber diesmal als Textur



## Liberty-son (15. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Chrom wurde ja jetzt genug besprochen aber nur auf  Schriften. Ich hätte gerne 
einen glänzenden Chromhintergrund als Textur ( Spiegel würde auch gehen). Kann mir da jemand helfen. (Photoshop CS)

thx


----------



## PsD (18. August 2004)

öhm... also wie man chrom macht dürfte ja glaub ich klar sein

1. Neue Datei --> 600x600 Pixel
2. "D" drücken damit als Farben schwarz/weiss eingestellt sind
3. Filter --> Rendering-Filter --> Wolken
4. Filter --> Zeichenfilter --> Chrom
    Da einfach mit den Werten spielen, je nachdem wie dein Chrom aussehen soll.
5. Filter --> Sonstige Filter -->  Verscgiebungseffekt
   Um 300x300 Pixel verschieben, sonnstige Einstellungen so lassen.
6. Mit dem Kopierstempel Werkzeug die sichtbaren kannten Entfernen welcher jeweils durch die Mitte laufen...
7. Fertig 

Bei mir sieht das dann so aus und ist Kachelbar:







Hoffe du meintest sowas.... MfG

PS: Vielleicht sollte man das ganze etwas gründlicher als ich machen, bei mir schauts noch bissal schlampig aus, aber war ja auch nur ne 2 minuten Arbeit...


----------



## German (19. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Liberty-son _
> *Ich hätte gerne
> einen glänzenden Chromhintergrund als Textur*


Ähm ...  Der Chromeffekt ist ja nichts anderes als daß durch eine stilisierte, gewölbte Spiegelung die Illusion von räumlicher Tiefe erzeugt wird. 

Das funktioniert aber nur mit dreidimensionalen Objekten, ein Hintergrund ist aber eine ebene Fläche, Du kannst ja nicht meinen Monitor dazu bringen, daß er mein Gesicht spiegelverkehrt zeigt wie ich Deine Frage nicht verstehe


----------



## Liberty-son (19. August 2004)

ich dachte an so eine Farbe wie es Autos am  Chromkühler haben. Ist aber wohl nicht so richtig mit Photoshop möglich sondern wohl nur mit 3d Programmen.


----------



## German (20. August 2004)

> *so eine Farbe wie es Autos am  Chromkühler haben*


Chrom hat keine Farbe, allenfalls einen leichten Blaustich, er reflektiert nur siene Umwelt. Und ein Kühlergrill ist ja schon wieder ein räumliches Objekt.


> *Ist aber wohl nicht so richtig mit Photoshop möglich*


Jetzt muß ich Dir wohl das Gegenteil bewisen:


----------



## Waterstorm (20. August 2004)

German hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Jetzt muß ich Dir wohl das Gegenteil bewisen:



Dazu mal ein kleiner Auszug aus den Forenregeln



> Dies ist kein Showroom
> In diesem Forum hier geht es ausschließlich um die technischen Aspekte von Photoshop: Sachen wie "Bewertet mal mein Bild" oder "Wie findet ihr das?" sind hier definitiv fehl am platze.
> 
> Wir haben aus organisatorischen Gründen hier keine solchen "Showrooms" mehr, Threads mit falschem Inhalt werden von uns Mods ohne Vorwarnung geclosed oder gelöscht. Und darüber wird nicht diskutiert. Weder im Forum noch per PN. Des Weiteren ist es nicht erwünscht, dass ihr in Threads wo z.B. gefragt wird, wie man eine Person ausschneidet 20 Bilder „zur schau stellt“, und nicht verratet, wie ihr es gemacht habt.



Toll das du so ein Chrom-Gitter hinbekommst, wärst du nun auch so net uns zu zeigen wie?


----------



## German (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Waterstorm _
> *Dazu mal ein kleiner Auszug aus den Forenregeln
> ...
> Toll das du so ein Chrom-Gitter hinbekommst, wärst du nun auch so net uns zu zeigen wie? *


Sorry, nur mal zum Nachdenken:
Zeit für das Chrom-Gitter - 3 Min.
Zeit ein Tut zu schreiben - 30 Min.
Zeit bis das Tut hier zu sehen ist - ca. 3 Tage?

Ich hab ein Tutorial dazu geschrieben, aber halt gleich da wo es hingehört.
Sollte also die Tage mal veröffentlicht werden


----------

